

Stolen phones blacklist launches (check IMEI number online before you buy) - cantrevealname
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/stolen-phones-blacklist-launches-in-canada-1.1873674

======
cantrevealname
Here's a direct link to query by IMEI number (for Canada):

[http://www.protectyourdata.ca/check-the-status-of-your-
devic...](http://www.protectyourdata.ca/check-the-status-of-your-device-in-
canada/)

Anyone know if there's anything similar in the United States?

------
andrahtx
wayback i bought a ol` iphone 3 flashed to unlock it, and when i try the
#("sry, i forgot the number")* was it 06(?!) code or looked in the iphone
settings it shows: "unknown device" or something about "can`t be displayed"...
_confused_

